# Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!



## welsfischen (1. November 2010)

Hallo,
bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rolle für das leichte Spinnfischen. Habe bereits eine Redarc 1000 im Einsatz und bin mit der Rolle nicht zufrieden da diese nur Perücken produziert, der Lauf ist auch nicht so dolle !!

Dachte bei der neuen Rolle an eine 
1. Ryobi Arctica 2000 (Rotor aus Carbon ???)
2. Spro Black Arc 2000 (hat ein Kumpel, gibt komischerweise bei dieser Rolle keine Perücken !!)
3. Ryobi Applause 2000
4. Shimano Stradic FI 2500

Welche ist nun die beste dieser Rollen für die Spinnangelei oder kann man diese überhaupt miteinander vergleichen !!!

Vielleicht haben ja einige von euch Bordies einer dieser Rollen im Einsatz und kann was dazu sagen.:vik:


Immer dicke Fische 
welsfischen


----------



## Tiger65 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Hallo

Ich würde mich für die Stradic entscheiden,selber
fisch ich auch damit und hatte bis jetzt nie Probleme.


----------



## Udo561 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Hi,
auf jeden Fall die Stratic , aber soviel Kohle musst du noch nicht mal hinlegen , die Technium wäre dann auch noch um einiges besser als deine anderen genannten Rollen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Angler9999 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

.. die Stradic FI ist ja eine ganz anderer Preisklasse.

Schau dir auch mal die ABU Sorön STX20 an, wenn du schon in dieser Preisliga schaust.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Die Stradic ist die teuerste.|rolleyes

Black Arc und Applause sind baugleich unterscheiden sich nur optisch. Beides Vollmetallrollen und haben ein super P/L Verhältnis, vergleichbar mit Shimano Technium aber stabiler.#t

Die Ryobia Arctica kenne ich noch nicht.#h


----------



## schadstoff (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Wenn du das Geld hast ...ne stratic ansonsten würd ich zur Black arc Tendieren da sie besser gefällt


----------



## Friedfischschreck (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Stradic.
Aber nicht die Sauschwere Deutsche. Sondern die Ami Variante (Ci 4). Gibt's auch in Österreich bzw. in Deutschland. Habe bei dem Händler schon öfters bestellt und hatte noch nie Probleme. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Aber sieh selbst:
http://www.nordfishing77.at/

Die Ci4 Variante ist leider bis zum 13.12.2010 ausverkauft. Aber das Warten lohnt sich ;-)

(Hier deine Stradic FI: http://www.nordfishing77.at/index.htm?frame=sg_DIE2x17KAMPFPREISWOCHENANGEBOTE.htm?ID=2816  für 127€)

Oder natürlich ne Rarenium. Gibt's bei Nordfishing77 für 139€ (2500er und 3000er).

Alternativ würde ich mich mal nach einer Daiwa Caldia 2004 bzw 2506 umsehen. Sind schneeweiße, japanische  Schmuckstücke. Kostenpunkt in Ebay ca 140-170€.


----------



## mxchxhl (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

ganz klar die stradic!
und schwer ist die ja nu auch keineswegs...

mfg


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

moin,

die red arc hat keine schlechtere schnurverlegung als die bisher genannten rollen. Da scheint ein anwendungsfehler vorzuliegen.

Mfg


----------



## Wassermännchen (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Ich würde Dir zur Shimano raten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*



welsfischen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe bereits eine Redarc 1000 im Einsatz und bin mit der Rolle nicht zufrieden da diese nur Perücken produziert
> 
> 2. Spro Black Arc 2000 (hat ein Kumpel, gibt komischerweise bei dieser Rolle keine Perücken !!)
> 3. Ryobi Applause 2000


Hier nur mal dazu: Die RedArc hat eine vollkommen andere Schnurverlegung und Wickelverteilung als die Applause (sowie die davon geclonte BlackArc).
Bei dünnen Geflechtschnüren macht das einen großen Unterschied bei der Tüdelneigung - wie schon selber beobachtet.
Nutze das ... 

RedArc: ein Stück dickere und/oder glattere Schnur drauf, auch gut für Monofil.


----------



## Baitjigger (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

auch wenns schon die ganzen Vorposter geschrieben haben: nimm die Stradic FI. Fische sie selbst in der 3000er Größe, ist ne klasse Rolle.

Ich würde die aber von Nordfishing77 abraten, auch wenn ich bisher mit dem Shop nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Allerdings sind die neuen AGBs eine ziemliche Frechheit! Wenn dir die Rolle nicht taugt, musst du das Rückporto und 15% "Manipulationsgebühr" zahlen! Den Restbetrag kriegst du nicht rückerstatten sondern als Gutschein, einzulösen innerhalb von 6 Monaten !


----------



## Fischhaker (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Spro Black Arc 2000 oder Stradic! Fisch zureit mit Black keine Probleme!
Gruß Fischhaker.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Anscheinend erwische ich immer nur Schrottmodelle der Arc's. Meine 3000er Black Arc hört sich an wie eine kaputte Kaffeemühle und das obwohl die noch nie schwerere Gewichte als 30g geworfen hat.


----------



## Nolfravel (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Anscheinend erwische ich immer nur Schrottmodelle der Arc's. Meine 3000er Black Arc hört sich an wie eine kaputte Kaffeemühle und das obwohl die noch nie schwerere Gewichte als 30g geworfen hat.


 

Vllt liegt es auch daran, dass die Leute, die Arcs fischen und für gut befinden, noch nie ne chice Rolle gefischt haben.|rolleyes



Jan Peter


----------



## angel-andre (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

kann dir auch nur zu shimano raten. fische die twin power und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Nolfravel (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*



angel-andre schrieb:


> kann dir auch nur zu shimano raten. fische die twin power und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


 

Welche?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Ich setze die FA, FC, PG und HG seit Jahren ein und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Allerdings ist es auch sinnbefreit eine 70€ Rolle mit einer 150€ Rolle zu vergleichen.


----------



## Nolfravel (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich setze die FA, FC, PG und HG seit Jahren ein und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Allerdings ist es auch sinnbefreit eine 70€ Rolle mit einer 150€ Rolle zu vergleichen.


 

Echt?|rolleyes:g


Was ist besser, ne Red Arc oder ne Shimano Stella?


Nimm auf jeden Fall die Arc, das ist die geilste Rolle die es gibt.
(Der Bekannte von nem Kollegen von mir fischt die und hat damit schon mal nen Meter Wels gefangen)


Außerdem ist Shimano blöd.
Jede Red Arc ist besser, wie ne Stella.



:g:g



Jan Peter




ACHTUNG: Ironie und Sarkasmus !!!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

JP, wieso habe ich mir das gedacht als ich hier etwas über einen "Roten Bogen" aka Red Arc gelesen habe? 

Ich würde mich für die Stradic FI oder ne Sorön entscheiden, die FI ist Getriebetechnisch einfach viel besser als die anderen Rollen (auch als die Technium).

Auch besser als die Twin Power, das deren ´Getriebe nix ab kann, habe ich selber gemerkt :m


----------



## welsfischen (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Hallo,
Danke für eure Meinungen. Fischt denn niemand die RYOBI ARCTICA und kann darüber berichten.
Hört sich sehr vielversprechend an und sieht super aus.
Ich habe von Ryobi Rollen eigentlich nur gutes gehört ???


Immer dicke Fische 
welsfischen


----------



## FehmarnAngler (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Ganz einfach gedacht würde ich folgendes denken:

Ist einfach nur ne Ryobi Applause oder wie die ganzen Rollen heißen, mit Carbonrotor. Carbonrotor ist auch nichts neues mehr XT-7, Zaion, C14... ist alles Kohlefaser, mehr oder weniger gestreckt.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Öhm,
warum kann das Getriebe der Twinpower "nix ab"?
Fische mit einer 2500 FA schon seit Ewigkeiten und hatte noch nie Probleme. Jetzt habe ich mir eine 4000 FC gekauft und bin (bis jetzt) auch ganz zufrieden...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Fa... ich habe von der FC gesprochen 

Meine 3000 SFC war ohne große Mühe nach ein paar Monaten kaput :c
Ich habe maximal mit 30gr gefischt und das waren dann Pilker, die auch kaum Druck machen. Fische immer brav gepumpt und irgendwann war anscheinend ne Delle im Wormshaft, was ich aber nicht weiß, weil Shimano die Rolle hat   Und wenn man dann nich bedenkt das der Lauf nach dem Fischen im Salzwasser so "naja" war, obwohl ich sie immer brav abgespühlt habe.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Also meinst du, dass die TP FC schlechter wäre als die alte FA?
Habe vor einigen Wochen mal auf die Rollenkartons geschaut und festgestellt, dass beide Rollen ein Getriebe aus gegossenem Zink besitzen...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Ich habe die FA noch nicht gefischt oder irgendwo gesehen - wie auch die gibs ja auch gar nicht mehr.  Von daher fehlt mir der Vergleich, wobei ich vom kaputen FA Modellen noch nichts gehört habe (wohl auch weil die Rolle eben "alt" ist) von schleifenden und/oder defekten FC's habe ich in letzter Zeit schon ein paar gelesen. und gehört.


----------



## volkerm (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Google mal die Daiwa Tournament 1300-2600.
Das Zeug hält, und kostet nicht die Welt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Blueplay76 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Ich kann dir ganz klar zur Applause raten, fische diese in drei Größen und habe keinerlei Probleme. Ich würde die Applause auch einer Zauber, welche ja ein Schwestermodell der Red Arc ist, vorziehen. Die Rollen haben am Anfang nicht den typischen smoothen Shamoni Lauf, sind aber voll funktionstüchtig.  Habe mir sie allerdings alle drei im Ladengeschäft gekauft. Die Technium fb, die genannt wurde ist auch eine gute Rolle. Allerdings, wer auf´s Geld schauen muss ist mit der Applause gut bedient.


----------



## h3nn3 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Anscheinend erwische ich immer nur Schrottmodelle der Arc's. Meine 3000er Black Arc hört sich an wie eine kaputte Kaffeemühle und das obwohl die noch nie schwerere Gewichte als 30g geworfen hat.



Wie oft bitte ließt man, dass irgendjemand ein Montagsmodell erwischt hat? 
Das ist genau der Grund, warum ich mich niemals für ne Red Arc entscheiden würde. Kann ja gut sein, dass FALLS die Rolle dann mal in Ordnung ist, sie auch wirklich gut ist. Aber alleine die Tatsache, dass man hoffen und Bangen muss, kein Montagsmodell zu erwischen, sagt doch schon alles!

Ganz klare Entscheidung: Stradic !!!


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

wie lächerlich!

langsam reichts, freunde!


----------



## Veit (2. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

In der Preisklasse eine Shimano? Würde ich eher von abraten. Die Arcs und ihre Clones überzeugen da einfach besser, weil sie das stabilere Getriebe und die robustere Bauweise haben. Gleichzeitig ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis topp. Kenne aus meinem Bekanntenkreis mehrere Beispiele bei denen diverse Shimanos bis hin zur Stradic bereits nach einem Großfischdrill dahin waren. Das kanns nicht sein...
Eine Red Arc oder Ryobi Zauber macht da mehr Freude. Bei Shimano muss man meiner Meinung nach mindestens eine Twin Power kaufen, wenn man lange Freude an seiner Rolle haben will.
Ich kenne zig Leute, die eine Arc haben. Dass oft nach einiger Zeit Schleifgeräusche auftraten ist richtig. Diese stammten aber in allen Fällen vom Schnurlaufröllchen. Tatsächlich ein echtes Manko an diesen Rollen, denn das Lager gibt leider schnell den Geist auf. Allerdings reicht ein Anruf bei Spro und man hat binnen weniger Tage ein neues, was man ganz einfach austauschen kann. Ein Getriebeschaden ist mir dagegen von keiner einzigen Arc bekannt, auch nicht nach dem Drill mehrerer Welse jenseits der Metermarke. Das spricht für sich.
Dass man für den Preis von ca. 70 Euro keine perfekte Rolle erwarten kann, sollte jedem klar sein. Dennoch ist die Arc für diesen Kurs ein absolutes High Light in ihrer Preisklasse und einer Stradic oder Technium klar vorzuziehen.


----------



## Seefliege (2. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

|wavey: @ Veit;

Unterschrieben, allerdings mit Einschränkungen ...

Ich nenne sowohl Spro- als auch Shimanorollen mein Eigen. Beide habe ich ne ausreichende Testzeit im Einsatz. Wenn Spro, dann aber die preiswertere Blue Arc-Serien. Die haben bei mir auch unter schwersten Bedingungen einige Jahre gehalten. Gerade 740er musste beim Gummilatschenfischen an den Bodden ziemlich leiden. Dafür gibt es von mir ne uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung. #6 Mit der Red Arc siehts anders aus. Die ist bereits nach 2 Jahren ne richtige Schrottrolle, wobei sie nicht halb so stark beansprucht wurde, wie die anderen ... 
Allerdings würde ich im Vgl. zu beiden niemals mehr auf die Shimano Stradic FI (US-Modell) verzichten. Ist einfach von der Bedienung und vom Lauf her ne Klasse höher anzusiedeln ... Und einige Großfische haben die auch schon ohne jeglichen Schaden bewältigt ... :g


----------



## strawinski (2. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

also ich rate zur ryobi zauber 2000 oder bluearc 9000er serie.....ich weiß ja gar nicht was viele so gegen ryobi haben. sind astreine rollen und preislich vollkommen unterbewertet....


----------



## kosh87 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Ich mochte meine Applause 2000 wieder fit machen, und brauche ein neues Schnurlaufröllchen, mein Händler hatte ich bereits gefragt, weiß jemand von euch wie ich an dieses rankomme, Hersteller hat den Sitz in den USA soweit mir bekannt ist.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Nimm eines von der Passion in Größe 2000, der Black / Red / Blue Arc, der Ecusima...


----------



## strawinski (20. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

tja eigentlich läuft es so ab...selbst wenn du den hersteller, egal wo ,anrufst und danach fragst, wird er dich immer an den großhändler und der an den fachhändler verweisen...hab ich echt mal mit ner angelspitze probiert.....Nicht weils billiger wäre, sondern um schnell ran zu kommen an das teil....

aber soweit ich weiß müßt es schnell gehen mit dem teil...sei froh, das du keine shimano hast.......


----------



## kosh87 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Spinnrolle Spro, Ryobi oder Shimano!!!*

Okay von der Red arc sollte sich eins besorgen lassen. Damit ist meine Frage beantwortet


----------

